# ISO die sets



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking for die sets in 30-30, 38/357, 7mm-08, .243. If anyone has any extra sets or some they dont use, lemme know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive acquired just about all the die sets I need . (Thanks Linkovich for hooking me up with the 7mm08 dies). About all im looking for now is a set of 38/357 dies. 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Where are you located, I think I have a set of RCBS 38/357 dies I can sell. I am in shalimar.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Bluecape said:


> Where are you located, I think I have a set of RCBS 38/357 dies I can sell. I am in shalimar.


Im in Lucedale, Ms 

DM me a price and if youll ship on my dime. 

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Got everything I need now, got some 38/357 dies from Bluecape, thanks everyone for the replies. 

Hopefully in 4 years this crap will be over with. (But I doubt it) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edh (Sep 7, 2020)

Were you able to find small pistol primers?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

edh said:


> Were you able to find small pistol primers?


No, havent seen any since August... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

You can find them at almost every gun show if you really need them and want to pay the price.


----------

